# What's The Most Reliable Doser?



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

Trying to buy a doser atm.

I'm looking to invest in a reliable doser, trying to avoid a failure in the future. I've read a lot of horror stories related to dosers malfunctioning. 

Hopefully I can get some thoughts.

Thanks,
Vinoy


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c329804/p17714900.html

Middle of the road. Easy to program and pretty reliable from all I read. Picked one up about a month ago


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

The Kamoer one TBemba posted is a good reliable one.

I would recommend Apex DOS, GHL doser 2, or Pacific sun Kore 5th

_I personally use the GHL doser 2, IMO I think it is fantastic. Extremely accurate and uses stepper motors. The GHL doser 2 has WiFi and honestly after using this I would not consider a doser that did not have this. It is such a breeze changing amounts and monitoring levels and gives alarms when running low. No having to press tiny buttons many times on a little screen._


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

nc208082 said:


> The Kamoer one TBemba posted is a good reliable one.
> 
> I would recommend Apex DOS, GHL doser 2, or Pacific sun Kore 5th
> 
> _I personally use the GHL doser 2, IMO I think it is fantastic. Extremely accurate and uses stepper motors. The GHL doser 2 has WiFi and honestly after using this I would not consider a doser that did not have this. It is such a breeze changing amounts and monitoring levels and gives alarms when running low. No having to press tiny buttons many times on a little screen._


+1 on the GHL (from the research I have done not first hand)
Have you seen the Kore 5th anywhere in Canada? I contacted J+L as they carry Pacific Sun but they told me they have no plans to stock the Kore 5th and can't even get me one.... I'd love to know if we can get them...


----------



## szl (Sep 18, 2015)

Where did u guys buy the GHL Doser 2 in Canada?? or did you order from US?


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I ordered mine from dereks reef shop out on the east coast
http://www.dereksreefshop.ca/categories.php?category=262
this was only canadian supplier I could find.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

It's true, I've had my ghl for 8 years. I've only replace the screen(common for earlier models) and the pump tubing due to wear. Wifi would be sweet, as the buttons are bothersome. But not a huge deal.


----------



## MStnbrgn (Oct 11, 2015)

Just a heads up for anyone interested, Bill at Incredible Aquariums can get you Pacific Sun items, i ordered two Kore 5th units for my upcoming build. I'll do a full review of them at this time as well.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

PacSun and GHL are the best and most reliable dosers I have used in my builds. DOS is great as well but limited at two channels/unit and $$$ adds up as you need more channels.

Beauty of DOS is the integration into APEX and WIN/OSX/Android cloud access. Bit of a pain to calibrate/change switch names/add modules as that has to be done in the legacy program. 

GHL is WIN but you will need Parallels and WIN OS if you are a Mac household. Outside of the home access you will need to port forward the router. They are working on a cloud system that was supposed to be available last Feb but haven't checked on that in some time. Super slick and easy to use interface.

PacSun, IMHO, they are lagging behind with connectivity/communication outside of the home network. Takes more IT knowledge to make it work in such a way.

I think an easy work around for GHL and PacSun is a dedicated computer and remote access...but that can be a security issue for some. I'll leave that to the experts .


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow, appreciate the input everyone.

I ended up purchasing a used Kamoer KSP - F03 3 Channel Dosing Pump used off Kijiji, by the account of Tbemba.

It really is a breeze to use. I haven't set up everything yet, but just cycling through the menus I find it's packed with some nice features and is very easy to use. 

I'll update this after using it for a bit.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

szl said:


> Where did u guys buy the GHL Doser 2 in Canada?? or did you order from US?


I sell them. GHL is the best I have been through them all


----------



## kookie_guy (Oct 15, 2014)

Most reliable doser is the one that will NEVER malfunction....that's doing it yourself manually, lol.  Unless you are drunk, then it could potentially malfunction.


----------



## aquaticlog (Mar 24, 2012)

I also want to chime in and say that Kamoer doser is exceptional. Have been using it for a couple of years and it is such a reliable beast!


----------

